# Can pigs eat popcorn (plain, air-popped)?



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

This is probably a weird question ... the kids left a big bowl of pop-corn from last night. Can I give it to the pigs? It is plain (no salt or other seasoning), air popped.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Short answer "Yes" pigs can and will eat most anything that does not eat them first and will fit in their mouth.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Muleman said:


> Short answer "Yes" pigs can and will eat most anything that does not eat them first and will fit in their mouth.


LOL ... I figured they would eat it but is it good for them? My girls are little, only 2 months old.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Corn is corn in very general terms. Of greater worry is the salt. Pigs canot tollerate much salt, but I doubt that would be enough to bother. 

If you are having trouble geting your children to eat all their popcorn, you aren't getting enough butter on it. Experiment. Try a half stick. If that doesn't help, melt a whole stick


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

haypoint said:


> If you are having trouble geting your children to eat all their popcorn, you aren't getting enough butter on it. Experiment. Try a half stick. If that doesn't help, melt a whole stick


 Funny, very funny.


----------



## Shoestringer (Oct 18, 2013)

My pigs love it. Especially on Movie Night!
Actually, not a bad idea... project it on the outside of the barn...

Really they do like it. It will be more digestable anyway.


----------

